# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  کدام ورژن installsheild برای vb6 بهتر است؟

## vb.civil

با سلام 
میخواستم بدونم کدام ورژن installsheild برای VB6 مناسب تر هست؟
آیا Install shheild ورژن 2010 به بعد روی پروژه های VB6 کار میکند ؟

ممنون./

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

شما چرا از wise یا ستاپ فکتوری استفاده نمیکنید؟ فکر کنم این دوتا بیشتر بدردتون بخورن.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز setup factory باگ هایی دارد.برای ساخت ستاپ از برنامه install shield 2013 که هست استفاده کنید با کلی امکانات بیشتر :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوست عزيز، لطفا مصداق هاي باگ و مشكل رو بيان كنيد و به بيان نظر كلي اكتفا نكنيد

----------


## isaac23

اگه کسی لینک دانلود اینستال شیلد جدید رو داره بذاره ممنون میشم

----------


## YasserDivaR

اگه برنامه نویسان وی بی از Advanced Installer 11.8 استفاده میکردن دیگه غم و غصه ای نداشتن
خداوکیلی دوستان من حاضرم بخاطر این که فرهنگ استفاده از این برنامه رو جا بندازم برا برنامه نویسان حاضرم بصورت تلفنی مشاوره بدم
این کار واسه من سودی نداره اما فقط قدرت لاینتهالی Advanced Installer 11.8 رو میخوام نشونتون بدم
از Advanced Installer 11.8 استفاده کنید سبک و قدرتمند تر IS
پیغام خصوصی

----------


## isaac23

خوب دوست عزیز یه تاپیک اضافه کن و تا اونجا که می تونی اطلاعات رو بزار تا ما هم استفاده کنیم 
خدا وکیلی من خیلی در گیر این قضیه هستم ممنون میشم راهنمایی و یا اموزش بدید

----------


## vbhamed

> اگه برنامه نویسان وی بی از Advanced Installer 11.8 استفاده میکردن دیگه غم و غصه ای نداشتن
> خداوکیلی دوستان من حاضرم بخاطر این که فرهنگ استفاده از این برنامه رو جا بندازم برا برنامه نویسان حاضرم بصورت تلفنی مشاوره بدم
> این کار واسه من سودی نداره اما فقط قدرت لاینتهالی Advanced Installer 11.8 رو میخوام نشونتون بدم
> از Advanced Installer 11.8 استفاده کنید سبک و قدرتمند تر IS
> پیغام خصوصی


سلام

البته Advanced Installer جدید هم نرم افزار خیلی خوبیه ولی چیزی که  نرم‌افزارهایی مثل Setup Factory, Wise و ... رو متمایز می‌کنه امکان بسیار  کاربردی و مهم برنامه نویسی روی فایل ستاپ هستش که در Advanced  Installer پیدا نکردم.

مثلا فرض کنید شما ابتدا چک می‌کنید برنامتون قبلا در پوشه نصب شده یا نه و  اگر نصب بوده ستاپ شما یک کپی از فایلهای برنامه در یک پوشه که اسمش تاریخ  شمسی و ساعت هست می‌گیره، اینجا مسئله تبدیل تاریخ به شمسی پیش میاد که با  برنامه نویسی قابل حله

یا در مثال زیر در پاراگراف آخر به ستاپ دستور دادیم اگر بعد از نصب در پوشه فایلهای خام برنامه پوشه‌ای به نام update وجود داشت بره تو پوشه و فایلهای آپدیت با نام update1.exe, update2.exe, ... , update100.exe رو پیدا و اجرا کنه

البته این ها فقط یک مثال ساده بود و چون شما برنامه نویس هستید مطمئنا می‌دونید با برنامه نویسی چه کارهای گسترده‌ای میشه انجام داد

SetupFactory Programming.gif

----------


## YasserDivaR

البته حرف های شما کاملا منطقی هست اما بد نیست یه سری به قسمت Custom Action بزنید و در قسمت add Custom Action جستجویی بکنید و همینطور در قسمت های
Wizad Dialog stage , INstall Execution Stage
هم یه کلیک راست انجام بدین
ولی به آسانی و راحتی Setup Factory نیست
.....
و بنده هم SF رو قبول دارم در صورتی که پروژه ستاپ بخواد کار هایی غیر نصب رو انجام بده
اما بعنوان بهترین نصاب مشه به AI اعتماد کرد

----------

